# Fridge problem



## kkc2010 (May 17, 2009)

Hi all. Can anyone help me. My fridge is working but not as cold as I would like it to be. I can't make ice . I have been told to take the fridge out and turn upside down for a few hours and then put it back. Does any one have any advice on how to remove the fridge. Ideally I would like someone to look at ot so if any one knows of anyone in the south area that services fridges could you pass on their details for me. Thankyou. Karen


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Is this poor cooling on 12V, gas or mains, or all three?

What make/model of fridge is it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would advise against taking the fridge out yourself, it is a job for the pro's, as you have to understand three different systems.

You don't mention if the fridge is full or empty, as this can make a huge difference, also do not put anything near the fins inside as air needs to .

Kev.circulate to be cooled


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree with Kev - it would be simpler to turn your van upside down than it would be to take the fridge out!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've re-read my post and nowhere can I see where I mentioned turning the MH over.

I think Pippin, should butt out unless he gives proper advice, as that was
just a stupid thing to suggest, he didn't say anything about emptying the 
cassette, nothing about all the loose stuff under the seats/beds, you'd 
need to drain all the tanks, inc fuel, the list is endless, so take 
absolutely no notice of him, he's barking.



Kev.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

kkc2010 said:


> Hi all. Can anyone help me. My fridge is working but not as cold as I would like it to be. I can't make ice . I have been told to take the fridge out and turn upside down for a few hours and then put it back. Does any one have any advice on how to remove the fridge. Ideally I would like someone to look at ot so if any one knows of anyone in the south area that services fridges could you pass on their details for me. Thankyou. Karen


Hi Karen and welcome to MotorhomeFacts.

The "south" covers a mighty big area.  
If you want information on fridge servicing near to you, you'll need to be a bit more precise with location.
If your motorhome is available to service at your home you may find a mobile service guy.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Cheek, in, tongue = rearrange!

I should have added that due to gas connections and two electricity connections plus (hopefully) sealing, it would be a complicated job to do.

Not to mention possibly dangerous if not qualified.

If it is a compressor fridge then it would be a lot easier.

The advice with those is that if they are inverted they should be allowed to stand for an hour or so before operating again.

However, my original questions have not been answered so none of us can really advise anything sensible.

E&OE


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And to make things worse, it has to be done upside down too.

Kev.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Can't you stand on your head?

It would solve the problem!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't have a problem it's you who wants to turn over a MH :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Kev.


----------



## kkc2010 (May 17, 2009)

Hi all, thanklyou for all your replies, some did put a smile on my face which I need today as I have now lost a set of keys to the van, Grrr. Hello Pippin. So far I know the poor cooling is on the 12v and mains, will be checking it on the gas tonight. The make is electrolux rm4200. Hello Autosratus, I am in between Poetsmouth and Southampton. After reading your replies I think I will leave it to the experts.


----------



## kkc2010 (May 17, 2009)

Hi all, I have just found out that it is working on gas, woo hoo, I can have ice in my jd's now, but why is it not working on the 12v or electric.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

They are generally much more efficient on gas than on electricity.

I don't think you have a problem at all.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

daft innit that a flame works better at keeping your food cold, defies logic.

Kev.


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*fidge*

A motorhome fridge has three different ways of working and they are completely seperate. The 12v system is designed o keep an already cold fridge cold. It really isn't any good for cooling things from room temp.

The mains and gas options should both cool things in a pretty quick manner. One of these can fail and leave the other one working and this does happen.

Check if the mains is cooling at all and report back and we will see what we can do.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

pippin said:


> Can't you stand on your head?
> 
> It would solve the problem!


Actually (girls) take it to Australia and problem solved!

Peter


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

kkc2010 said:


> Hi all, I have just found out that it is working on gas, woo hoo, I can have ice in my jd's now, but why is it not working on the 12v or electric.


The 12v option should only work when the engine is running, so unless you've tried it on a long journey it would be difficult to tell whether it was working or not.

The 240v should work once you've got a EHU connected and all the various RCD's/fuses and switches are correctly set.

Does you fridge have the light up switches for 12v and 240v? If so do the lights come on when that option is selected?


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

*Fridge problems*

Now i do not know how much diy you have but to take out most fridges is easy providing you use common sence. Your problem of not getting cold could be several things but you asked about taking the fridge out.Turn off gas.remove vents at back so you can see whether a shield is scewed to the cupboard or what ever.Take out the usual 4 screws which hold the fridge in , they are covered by white caps as a rule.Pull fridge towards you until its out far enough to see the electrics and gas pipes. So far you have not done anything dangerouse.The mains also should have been disconnected so you only have the 12v to deal with and the gas. I do not know what fridge you have but with most you disconnect the 12v lead after making sure you have turned off any switches that feeds it, also the 240v is also usually in that one block but in another section.Having done that its the gas pipe which has a joint in the pipe so it can be disconnected.You still have not done anything dodgy if you have turned off all things said.I mentioned common sence so at this point and you have touched the gas feed you will have to get it checked afterwards for tightness.There are many sites to visit to find out what the problem is and whether you can do it otherwise take it to Service Force and they will do it but you will have to get the safety check done still when you put it back.If you feel this is to much then seek the right people.


----------

